# Can a woman give amazing blow jobs consistently?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am asking this questions as I get frustrated when my wife gives me a bj that is not the kind of bj that makes you really really apreciate your wife. Don't take me wrong, sometimes she has been able to do the most amazing mind blowing bjs but the problem is that for some reason she is not consistant or she does not really know me....anyway, to the women in this forum, do you experience the same thing? or the bjs you give your husband are always mind blowing or some times the can be very borring and lousy.....thanks


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

have you talked to her?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Star said:


> Wow!!! have you ever thought that it may not be your wifes technique that's the issue but your high expectations?
> 
> I think it's normal to have some sessions that completely knock you off your feet and then other times not so much, this can be down to numerous factors, I do get what you are saying but as long as you can accept that each session is going to be different from the last one and to just enjoy what you do have as there are a lot on members on this board that would love to be in your position but can't even get that far with their wifes!!


I don't know really....I get 3 or 4 bjs in a month and as I am waiting for them, I start imagining how they will be so I get your point about having hight expectations...but I can't help feeling that, if a woman knows her man, and really wants to give him a bj, that one should expect the woman really wanting to do it for many reasons being the most important one because she likes it and make her feel warm inside...I don't know.....to me, a bad bj really bring me down since when it has been amazing is as good as your best sex....but when it is not good enough is rather sad....it is like at some point you just want to finish for her to stop...she has the best intentions but she is just not good at it sometimes......ahahhahahhassssssssssssssssssrrrrggg I love it so much that makes me really blue since next time, I don't know how is it going to be....and she even says that I think too much....but I wouldn't if she would make me feel like she is really taking her time to feel confortable, to add some variaty, to show me she also wants it, etc.....I am not crasy...this is very important to men and the women who are succesful as being able to do a bj that is always mind blowing is considered a Queen......but to get there, women needs to invest in educating herself and communicating - things my wife does not do...:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

dblkman said:


> have you talked to her?


Several times and she has improved but there is no consistency, last night she made feel like she was in a hurry, so fast and violent....for too long....she was almost sweating - I talked to her this morning and told her that we are good...but just can''t help to feel like why why it is not possible to expect the best when you always try to do your best....anyway, my wife just doesn't talk to me about what she likes or dislikes too much...I have to guess....well, I guess I have to be grateful of how much she've changed....:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife always tries to change it up and make it different. This makes for "inconsistancy" but, mixes it up and keeps it interesing. For me it keeps it from getting routine. Sometimes it feels like a whole new woman LOL. Like i am cheating without the STD's, guilt or possible loss of house/family...sorry..LOL....

If you want it a certain way perhaps you could simply instruct/request her to do it a certain way so it is how you like.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

ok so here is the secret to giving a great BJ, and i think all women that are wonderful at it will agree, you need to learn to enjoy it, love it, and sincerely want to do it. i personally love it, i know my dh loves it, because he begs for them, and a couple seconds in his body is literally shaking so find a way to get her more into it, my question would be do you do the same for her?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Will have to agree with the second post. YOu can't expect a mindblowing blowjob every time.

Let's face it. . .we are all not a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10 with Great Lays every single time.

Except me that is.

I know I am because my partner says, after the 73 second quickie, "Gee, that was great, Scannerguard. Unbelievable. Mindshattering." and I say, "I know, baby. I know."


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

Dude, be thankful you are GETTING bjs!! My wife hasn't given me one in a year, I'd be satisfied if my wife would just butterfly kiss my penis. You dont know what you got until it's gone. Be happy with what you are getting. You could be in my shoes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> ....anyway, to the women in this forum, do you experience the same thing? or the bjs you give your husband are always mind blowing or some times the can be very borring and lousy.....thanks


These questions you ask are very funny. It doesn't matter about any of us - If any womon on here tells you she can give a mind blowing BJ every single time consistently, how is this going to help you? 

I can attest I LOOOVVEEEE giving them to my husband (love the teasing, pleasing, lingering there, fingers up & down, roving hands on his chest, balls, thighs, grabbing his butt, pulling him closer)- I CRAVE going here just about every single night, my mouth makes its way under the covers - but he having a lower sex drive as he is getting older, does not need them as much as I desire to give them! He told me the other night , as much as he loves this, and he does --- I may be "desensitizing" him! So how crazy is that !! Sometimes I wish I had more men to practice on. No, I am just kidding!! 

I only wish I could give him a Mind Blowing one every single day, but I can only bring him so far, or he wouldn't have any "power" left for me ! But that once a month BJ he gets when I am on my Monthy, OH yeah, mind blowing. I love it when he grabs my hair and pushes me into him. I think a man must feel his woman is "Making Love" to his penis to feel that Mind Blowing essence. If it feels boring, hum drum, she is not wrapped up into doing it. When I do my husband, it gets ME going- like a river.


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous,

Can you please talk to my wife?
Her bjs are 90% of the time, just ok.
I mean the first minute is ok, then it kindof gets boring and
its the ryhtym that gets me off.

I miss bjs from my youth when the women attacked my
stick like a hurricane.

That made me want to repeatedly plow them a-l-l n-i-g-h-t l---o---n---g!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

L.M.COYL said:


> SimplyAmorous,
> 
> Can you please talk to my wife?
> Her bjs are 90% of the time, just ok.
> ...


 I used to be like your wife, in fact probably a whole lot worse!! I used to almost fear giving them, I was not comfortable down there at all, I was pathetic at it - Because at that time, I was "not" into it. I didnt enjoy it, I was young, inhibited, I had a "oral sex is dirty" mindset. I have since lost this, as you can easily feel in my posts. 

I say all of this just to say - we women "can" change! Always hope!  Is she up for reading for a better technique? I had some kind of Kick in my sex drive as I got older (entered into that "Cougar" stage), which also wet my appetite for learning. I was buying books on the subject, that is how much I cared to please my husband & rock him like a hurricane. (Love that song) 

*When she is doing it, do you let her know when it feels REALLY good *(that begining part), vocally tell her what you love (to encourage her more so), offer a few suggestions, saying "I really LOVE it when you do _____" or "squeeze more here" , " a little faster", or "I would love it if you touched me this way", meanwhile always letting her know how much you love & appreciate this act. 

Do you push her head down as it is getting really Hot for you, getting closer? Does she seem to like this -getting her more into it ? Maybe move yourself up & down a little to get the effect you want to feel to bring you closer. 

Do you feel she has any hangups with doing it? How is her sex drive & enthusiam outside of BJ's?


----------



## changehappens (Sep 14, 2010)

Well - I'd say that any bj would be mind blowing for me - it's been 24 years.... I wouldn't care about technique or whatever at all. Dreams are all I have now.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

SA same here I am in the process of changing the turning point for me was understanding my H emotions and the meaning of sex for him. It is difficult I have a Catholicc upbring and that really killed my female sexuality. OP can you talk to her in terms of emotions, women hear and respond to an emotional needs not anything that sounds like a complaint or demand - not accusing you of this- Men don't or are not able to talk about their emotions for fear of having them negated. But I would read about male and female needs "His needs her needs" is a good book and get her to read as well. Even if she is not willing to read at lest you will understand your self better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

A stupid question deserves a stupid response. What the heck. Can God grant miracles? Is there a man alive who really cares what a woman says? Does the tallest man on Earth also have the largest penis on Earth?

My question for you would be...do you make your wife horny enough to want to give you an amazing blow job consistently? Take A Look In The Mirror...dude.


----------



## TheTopChef (Oct 14, 2010)

sntdwn2ufrmhvn said:


> ok so here is *the secret to giving a great BJ, and i think all women that are wonderful at it will agree, you need to learn to enjoy it, love it, and sincerely want to do it.* i personally love it, i know my dh loves it, because he begs for them, and a couple seconds in his body is literally shaking so find a way to get her more into it, my question would be do you do the same for her?


I totally agree with you on what I bolded.

For the longest time I just did them because my husband enjoyed them. Ho-hum, do the deed, he's happy, ba-dum-bum-ch. You know? Then I came off the pill (LONG story about why, has nothing to do with wanting to conceive). I had been on the pill since I was 20 years old (am 32 now). I gained a sex drive I never thought possible! I was attacking my husband like a sailor on leave! 

Blow jobs are very different now because I love to do them. Hearing/seeing him turned on turns me on. 

I have a few things I do to make it an awesome BJ. The goal is not to get him off. The goal is to make it *all about him.* He can just sit back and enjoy. All I want to do is make him feel good. I am a paraplegic so I cannot do a much "movement" during sex, so this is my chance to do allllllllllll of the work.

My man has no complaints!



Trenton said:


> My question for you would be...do you make your wife horny enough to want to give you an amazing blow job consistently? Take A Look In The Mirror...dude.


Yikes, that a little harsh.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> My question for you would be...do you make your wife horny enough to want to give you an amazing blow job consistently? Take A Look In The Mirror...dude.


I don't know Trenton, I used to be very very horny and LOVED the act of touching each other & sex-when he got me going, most amazing feeling on the face of the earth (even when my drive was lacking back in the day), but I still had NO desire or want to go down on my husband , it was a mental thing. He never asked me too but always wanted me too. This guy probably does ask but maybe his wife is kinda in a bad mindset. Just my experience. I needed to loose the mindset before I was any good at all.

I was even retarded enough to tell him one time that I thought penis's are "homely", can you believe this! I guess this is why he didn't ask me! Now I worship him down there, and we can laugh about this.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't know Trenton, I used to be very very horny and LOVED the act of touching each other & sex-when he got me going, most amazing feeling on the face of the earth (even when my drive was lacking back in the day), but I still had NO desire or want to go down on my husband , it was a mental thing. He never asked me too but always wanted me too. This guy probably does ask but maybe his wife is kinda in a bad mindset. Just my experience. I needed to loose the mindset before I was any good at all.
> 
> I was even retarded enough to tell him one time that I thought penis's are "homely", can you believe this! I guess this is why he didn't ask me! Now I worship him down there, and we can laugh about this.


I was a little harsh. Don't know why, it just seemed like an absurd question. From my experience, I ravage my husband because he turns me on. I also felt like it's impossible to give a firework causing blowjob every time and that, in this case, he should be honest with her because if he's doing that and giving up ravishing foreplay to her each and every time, don't know what advice could possibly change what she's doing.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

I love doing that for my husband but sometimes I know it isnt always earth shattering because well, he is WELL equipped and my friggin jaw gets tired. Its the ONLY time I wish it was smaller.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

mine refuse to even give me a bj, so i'll say be happy with what u are gifted with


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can a husband perform amazing cunnilingus every time? You know, the kind that makes the earth move?

Are you working as hard to bring her off as you want her to bring you off?

Only you know the answers.


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, a woman can give amazing blow jobs every time. IF she is wanting to do it, and not doing it because she feels obligated. I think the secret to giving a good blow job is wanting to do it. I enjoy it, and it turns me on almost as much as it does my man. But if I did not want to do it, or was not in the mood, or whatever, then it would probably not be so spectacular. Woman are human after all.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

jay3171 said:


> Can a husband perform amazing cunnilingus every time? You know, the kind that makes the earth move?
> 
> Are you working as hard to bring her off as you want her to bring you off?
> 
> Only you know the answers.


She does not enjoy it as much as I do....I have tried to do my best, and being down there like a pro for 20 minutes and had to finish her off with vaginal penetration (it was mind blowing for her though, she even ended up with a head ache after cumming)...I have tried to do it with a dildo and me licking her clit, but she does not respond to it very much....so that's my situation


----------

